# Mojo Still elusive



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was repeat of days past with nothing but dinks.. Still a beautiful day of sunshine and not cold weather.. I have a theory on the lack of big cats in the last three weeks,, 

OK I think a spaceship came down and sucked all the big cats out of the river.. Perhaps they are used for pay to catch ponds on another planet... PERHAPS...

A pretty cat was caught and so was another glorious sunset. 




















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

nice fat cat:fishing:


----------

